# Exo-terra 45x45x45 tank - £35



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thought a few people would be interested i found this earlier... great bargain :2thumb:

Exo Terra All Glass Terrarium - 45 x 45 x 45 cm - Southern Aquatics & Pets

:2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Not a bad price


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Just had a look at there exo tank range and the prices are good, even delivery is only £5. If i needed one for anything or had somewhere to store it id get myself one

Cheers for that

Edit: actually over £30 delivery is £3


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought my big exo terra from them (60x45x60) and have no complaints. Everything went smooth, delivery was on time and all in one piece.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks
just ordered 45x45x60 for 39.99 plus 3.00 delivery great value
 linda


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

really? so how much is postage on the 45X45X45? ive been looking for a cheap one for a while!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

£3.00 delivery on orders over £30.00
linda


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

wow! thats great!!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Blimmy the big one is only £59.99 thats a bargain :2thumb:


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

sheer wow! 
Thinking about getting one now just for the price!!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Well ive been trying to open an account with them to buy a 60x45x60 but not getting any response, maybe 'cause its sunday :whistling2:


----------



## Bluesharp13 (May 31, 2007)

Cheers for the link, gonna order some of these...great prices


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

just had email they don't deliver glass exo terras so they refunded me
my money
cheers linda


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

exactly the same with me, what a bummer eh


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

noooooooo i just ordered 2 45x45x60 and a 60x45x60 and sent the money, supose they will send it back to me then


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

yep u will get a refund but ive now got till next week to get one as i'm having 2 tree frog's
linda


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

A bit rubbish tho, they said its due to their courier not being able to insure delivery on glass items which sounds a bit shifty... but what can we say? lol


----------

